# How much plaster of paris do I need to support a tub?



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I suppose you have a fiberglass or acrylic tub.

Depending on how it sits and its bottom, I don't usually embed the whole bottom and use patches/blobs of filler to support it. One 25 bag will probably do it. It's cheap.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If you are worried about the next guy cover the floor with sheet plastic and then cover the cement with more sheet plastic and set the tub,. You get the support and nothing is stuck to anything.


----------



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> If you are worried about the next guy cover the floor with sheet plastic and then cover the cement with more sheet plastic and set the tub,. You get the support and nothing is stuck to anything.


That's a great idea. Will definitely do that so I don't have to haul the 50lb mortar bag of mortar back.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

dannieboiz said:


> That's a great idea. Will definitely do that so I don't have to haul the 50lb mortar bag of mortar back.


In all the houses we have built we saw one plumber put mortar under a tub.
It was a drop in tub where the tile guy can usually move it around a little to make the surrounding tile fit right. Thinking that was a problem we put location blocks around the edge so the plumber would get it straight.
I guess he didn't understand the concept and removed one that he thought was in the way. The tile guy was not impressed. Neither was the home owner.:vs_cool:


----------

